# Beware: bulldogs, pugs, and planes.



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I would love a bulldog or boston someday.. but I don't think I'll EVER get one because I absolutely do not support their breeding.  That's so sad.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My shar-pei mix has flown now three times in her life, and while I was scared the whole time, she made it fine. I think the biggest issue with Brachycephalic dogs is that the way they are being bred these days. Another big issue is that people tranquilize their dogs even though the vet/airline/literature recommend not doing so.


----------

